# If anyone needs yet another reason to carry



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Changed to a different web site.

Try this one instead...Sex offender watch dog. I must have a hundred around me. A guy I say Hi to every once in a while when I walk my dogs is in there....

http://www.familywatchdog.us/


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Is this thing for real? I was surprised at the low number of hits in the subdivision behind my apartments. Projects at their finest. I guess they know how to get away with stuff.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

lots of sexual assults in my area good thing my womans packin :smt023


----------



## chathcock (Feb 4, 2008)

gotta be fake or wrong near my place, no one lives in a wally world.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

chathcock said:


> gotta be fake or wrong near my place, no one lives in a wally world.


They do here...you show up around 2am and that's when the goons come out of the doghouses and clothing racks.


----------



## OlsenG_360 (Dec 21, 2007)

i'm not so sure that thing is accurate. i put in my address & got a got a bunch of little pegs on the map, then put in my neighbors address & none of the same ones came up. a whole new list of pervs & weirdos showed up on the map. plus it showed a bunch of them living literally on the golf course and 1 in the middle of the river. :anim_lol:


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

It was all counts of sodomy and crap. Pretty sure it's BS. I'd be pissed if my name came up though.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

They show two guys living in the middle of the bay around Rockport.

Sleeping with the fishes?

The sexual offenses described don't match the way sexual offenses are charged in this neck of the woods (waters?).

WM


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

I was looking into this site last night. From what i can tell its joke and possibly trying to be an eye opener to people that we may not be as safe as we think.



> *I want to kill someone, should I use this database as a guideline?*
> No you shouldn't, mostly. Killing would make you a criminal as well and there are other sites similar to ours that also track everyone who has even been accused of a crime. If that was okay actions to take, people would be hunting you before you know it, and that doesn't help anyone. Yelling obscenities isn't a bad idea though, that's just a misdemeanor in most places.


If you read the FAQ's you will laugh your butt off. That was just one of my Favorites.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*"Remove My Name" Page*

This part is way over the top:
http://www.felonspy.com/remove-from-list.html

I am not posting the actual text, as there is cursing.


----------



## dallaswood43 (Jan 13, 2008)

*classic*

yeah that page was funny. "sue us, i dare you." lol


----------



## crazz (Jan 21, 2008)

Type in your neighbors address after you check yours.. Totally different list of offenders.
That site is total BS:smt073


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*It isn't true...none of it!*

I live on an island. The population is 4,500. Between us, my wife and I personally know at least half of the people who live here.
I checked this site out, asking about my address and the addresses of some of my neighbors. Lots and lots of "felons" came up.
None of the names that came up were of real people. None of these "felons" live here. Every one of them was a lie.
A further note: The site seems to be somehow connected to Scientology. I'd appreciate it if someone else would check that particular lead out.


----------



## dallaswood43 (Jan 13, 2008)

*yeah its funny*

i typed in my parents address and it showed a felon living in the hospital/family doctor's offices up the road.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

http://www.familywatchdog.us/

Sex offender watch dog. Pretty amazing I have 248 offenders withing 5 miles


----------



## Thunderhawk (Jun 28, 2006)

Try this site for better info...

http://www.registeredoffenderslist....gine=adwords&gclid=CP6T-cW-xZECFRUmawodbmha3Q


----------

